# Printable guide in channel number order?



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

With the start of a thread about the Channels I Get bug, it would be very nice to get a channel guide by subscription level in channel number order. Is there such a beast??


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> With the start of a thread about the Channels I Get bug, it would be very nice to get a channel guide by subscription level in channel number order. Is there such a beast??


In your account settings on directv.com.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I can print a channel guide, but it is in alphabetic order. I want to print one in channel number order, I sure didn't see that available.


----------



## Caddo-Miller (May 17, 2007)

Attached is an Excel spreadsheet I found on Wikipedia.

View attachment 18288


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks Larry.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

That must be an old list because there have been several changes.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

mikeny said:


> That must be an old list because there have been several changes.


It appears that list is circa 2009, because it still mentions that Versus was dropped on September 1, 2009 due to a contract dispute. That dispute was resolved prior to the 2010 Tour de France.


----------



## vinhmen (Feb 22, 2007)

I was trying to set my Favorites list the other day and needed this exact information, but could not find it. Quite annoying.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

I miss the channels that displayed an alphabetical listing of channels and their channel numbers.

I e-mailed Direct about this and got no clear answer to what has happened to those channels. The only help was a printed list that I received in the mail yesterday.

Unlike the printed list, the dedicated channel could be updated immediately.

Too bad!


----------



## Ken Slay (Aug 24, 2011)

I too was looking for a guide by channel listing, but unable to find one. I created one myself. I only subscribe to the Choice Extra Package, so that's all that is on the list. I have an Excel file, but the forum will not let post URLs until I get 5 posts.
I am able to attach an image of it.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

You're right, hard to find. I had to create on myself a while ago. Not too difficult if you are handy with Excel. 

What I've done in the past is login to my account. Go to "My Account" -> "My Programming" -> "My TV Package" -> "Print Channel Lineup"

That gives you all your channels. Copy and paste the channels into Excel, clean it up (I create a column just for HD and strip HD out of the channel number), and then you can sort it however you want e.g. HD/SD/All alpha or numeric order, etc.


----------

